

Pirate Bay says Australia's proposed website blocking won't deter downloaders - Errorcod3
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-06-19/pirate-bay-cofounder-mocks-proposed-website-blocking-legislation/6559288

======
scottmcdot
"You're just opening up for a torrent of other things that will be censored,"
he said.

